

Ask HN: How do I send video output of a program on one Mac to another Mac? - jsilence

Apologies if this question is off topic for HN. I am desperate.<p>There is a plethora of hardware and software solutions for capturing video, sharing desktops and streaming videos to TVs out there. None of those seems to be applicable for my specific problem.<p>I am posting here in the hope that some creative video minded person might be able to help. (Pointers to better places to ask this question are also appreciated.)<p>Question:
On my two Macs I would like to send video output (from Resolume Avenue, Pure Data, Processing, whatever) via ethernet to a second machine. Preferably in a way that would allow to use the stream as a video input device in Quartz Composer or Resolume Avenue.<p>Is there a software to do this?
======
kaptain
Can you be more specific about what you've tried and why it didn't work? Some
obvious solutions come to mind but I suspect I don't understand exactly the
parameters if the problem.

~~~
jsilence
I'd like to have a video mixer implemented in puredata on one machine and
route that video output via ethernet to a second machine into quartz composer
and/or Resolume Avenue.

The purpose is a two person VJ setup where the output of one person can be
used as input for the second person.

Currently digging into pdp_i/pdp_o and trying to somehow pipe a gem chain
through pdp to the second machine where I'd pick it up with pd_syphon for
usage in any Syphon ready software.

------
mvidal01
Maybe <http://syphon.v002.info/>

~~~
jsilence
Unfortunately Syphon does not work over the network and the faq states that no
such support is planned.

"Alternatively, MaxMSP/Jitter has jit.net.send and jit.net.recieve objects."

Hm, don't have MaxMSP/Jitter. Maybe I'll download their trial and experiment.

